# Hi Res E60 Pictures



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Large Images (2400x1527)

http://members.roadfly.com/edu328/new-bmw-5series-01.jpg

http://members.roadfly.com/edu328/new-bmw-5series-02.jpg

http://members.roadfly.com/edu328/new-bmw-5series-03.jpg


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Hmm. Those would fit nicely on my desk top ... :eeps:


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

doesn't help the front headlight treatment look anybetter :thumbdwn:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

C'mon, get over it guys, it's already there.

Viva la Bangle :bigpimp:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

New interior pics



















_Thanks to enots for pics_


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Hmmm, new pictures


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Very nice. :thumbup:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Awesome looking wheels. The steering wheel also looks cool in that interior shot.

By the time the Touring comes out, I am sure to be completely won over, especially if I could one of those Sterling Silver/Grey colors! That is a fantastic picture (out of the tunnel). :thumbup:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

they look like the new catalog pictures


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

More 

http://www.madz.dk/2004-BMW-530-(MC2)picture1.jpg 
http://www.madz.dk/2004-BMW-530-(MC2)picture2.jpg 
http://www.madz.dk/2004-BMW-530-(MC2)picture3.jpg 
http://www.madz.dk/2004-BMW-530-(MC2)picture4.jpg 
http://www.madz.dk/2004-BMW-530-(MC2)picture5.jpg 
http://www.madz.dk/2004-BMW-530-(MC2)picture6.jpg 
http://www.madz.dk/2004-BMW-530-(MC2)picture7.jpg

:angel:


----------



## dlloyd1975 (Sep 8, 2002)

That must be the diesel in the catalog interior shot. Only a 5krpm redline.

I think that the car looks better in the spy pics from the press event than in the catalog. The eyebrows on the side aren't nearly as weird looking if there's a reflection off the plastic on top instead of the reflectors underneath. The front shot of the car coming out of the tunnel is the best, very aggressive looking.

BTW, Alex. You missed pic 1 in your link to the publicity spy shots.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

*It's not terrible .. . .*

But I can't understand the front and rear lights that wrap around so far. From the front, the car is pretty good. From the rear, it's alright, esp. without the bangle butt being as large. But those rear lights that follow the trunk lid half way to the rear door just don't do it for me.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

dlloyd1975 said:


> *BTW, Alex. You missed pic 1 in your link to the publicity spy shots.  *


Hehe, thanks, corrected.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

I actually like the exterior. 

I like the 333 hp V8. 

I like the 165 lb lighter weight. 

I find the interior nauseatingly unpleasant. It looks cheap, and that screen is terrible. 

Not sure I could sit and stare at that for 2-3 hours a day.


----------



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

What is the gauge in the tach, the one in the speedo looks like the fuel gauge, so the other one should be the temp, but it does not look like it.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

WAM said:


> *What is the gauge in the tach, the one in the speedo looks like the fuel gauge, so the other one should be the temp, but it does not look like it. *


consumption L/100km


----------



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

The All-New 2004 BMW 5 Series 

The elegant and high-tech successor to BMW's multi-award winner

Woodcliff Lake, New Jersey, April 1, 2003... The all-new BMW 5 Series sedan will make its
dramatic first appearance in the U.S. this fall. True to long-standing BMW tradition, the new 5
Series brings to market numerous technical innovations including:

* Lightweight construction featuring a body made from steel and aluminum with an all-aluminum
suspension and chassis.
* Available Active Front Steering, Active Roll Stabilization and run-flat tires.
* Choice of a 2.5- or 3.0-liter inline six-cylinder engines or 4.4-liter VALVETRONIC V8 all
available with either six-speed manual or six-speed STEPTRONIC automatic transmission.
* iDrive control concept with available head-up display.
* Available adaptive bi-xenon headlights and Active Cruise Control

This new 5 Series follows one of the most successful and lauded model series in BMW's
history, the 1997-2003 5 Series. The awards that model series has won over its seven-year run
include four AutoWeek "America's Best" awards, seven Edmunds.com "Most Wanted" awards,
six Car and Driver 10Best awards and a total of twelve Automobile Magazine All-Star awards.
In its last full calendar year of sales, the 5 Series set an all-time sales record of nearly 41,000
units in the U.S. The task of improving upon such an icon would be daunting for any
manufacturer. However for BMW, one need look no further than the new 7 Series for inspiration
- a car that set new standards for performance, handling, luxury and safety in the
premium-luxury sedan category. It is now time to extend those same benchmarks in the
executive class.

At first sight, the sporty and elegant styling of the all-new 5 Series is apparent. It exudes both
power and sophistication - from the muscular front end with its unmistakable curved headlight
clusters featuring four round headlights, to the coupe-like greenhouse, to the sleek trunk with
angular taillights. Not immediately apparent is the fact that the 5 Series has grown slightly to
accommodate more passenger and luggage space.

The interior: More sophisticated, roomier, more advanced

The interior is fresh and new, and contains some of the renowned interplay of convex and
concave surfaces from the BMW Z4. Featuring the iDrive concept, the 5 Series is a pioneer in its
class in driver-oriented ergonomics. Most functions essential for driving are located directly in
front of the driver, on or around the steering wheel or column. Basic comfort functions are
housed in the center console, while all other settings, functions and services are located quickly
and efficiently within the iDrive Controller and Control Display specially modified for the 5 Series.
The Controller is located such that there is ample room for a console-mounted manual or
automatic gearshift. The optional head-up display makes a significant contribution to active
safety, by presenting important driving information directly in the driver's line of vision. This new
system even allows the driver to select which information will appear on the windshield, for
example speed or navigation instructions. Passenger comfort is enhanced
by the new automatic climate control system, which features evaporation temperature control.
The rear seating area has grown from the previous model, and trunk area is significantly
expanded as well.

The all-new 5 Series will again be offered in three versions

The first version of the all-new 5 Series, the 530i, will arrive this October with its turbine-smooth
3.0-liter in-line 6-cylinder engine that produces 225 horsepower and 214 lb-ft of torque. It will be
followed quickly by two additional models. The 525i features a 184 horsepower 2.5-liter in-line
six with 175 lb-ft of torque. The new 545i will feature the same award-winning, leading edge V8
engine that powers the 745i, which uses double VANOS variable valve-timing, VALVETRONIC
throttle-less engine control and infinitely variable intake manifold runner-length control, to
produce 325 pulse-pounding horsepower and 330 lb-ft of torque. A 6-speed manual
transmission will be standard on all three versions, and an optional fully-electronic STEPTRONIC
six-speed automatic will also be available.

Technical innovations abound 

The all-new body makes extensive use of aluminum to form an extremely stiff yet lightweight
platform that is, in fact, far lighter than its predecessor. This leads to better performance and
fuel economy and an ideal front/rear weight distribution, in a car that is also larger than its
predecessor. The rigid chassis and perfectly-tuned suspension are crafted entirely from
aluminum. 

The 5 Series debuts the world's first Active Front Steering system. Active Front Steering offers
a new level of driving comfort, enjoyment and safety on the road. This sophisticated system
electronically varies the degree to which the front wheels turn in relation to steering input from
the driver. Under normal driving conditions at low and medium speeds the steering ratio
becomes more direct, meaning the wheels turn relatively more in relation to input from the driver,
reducing the amount the steering wheel must be turned. This enhances the car's performance in
city traffic, when parking or in curves. At high speeds, the steering ratio becomes less direct,
meaning the wheels turn relatively less in relation to input from the driver and thus provides
superior directional stability. AFS works hand-in-hand with Dynamic Stability Control (DSC) by
monitoring the yaw rate and changing the steering angle accordingly. This reduces the number
of DSC interventions and thus offers optimum control comfort for the driver
and passengers.

Also networked with AFS and DSC are the optional Adaptive Headlights. With this system, the
two bi-xenon headlights are controlled in real-time as a function of the steering wheel angle,
yaw rate and road speed, perfectly illuminating the road ahead in a bend. As an additional active
safety enhancement the new 5 Series features Adaptive Brakelights. When the driver applies
the brakes hard, or upon activation of the ABS, the rear taillights join the brakelights at the same
intensity to warn the vehicles behind that hard braking is taking place.

Active Cruise Control (ACC), recently introduced on the 7 Series, will also available now on the
new 5. This radar-based system is specially designed for highway driving, which makes it easy
to maintain a safe and comfortable distance from the car in front.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Another ///Marketing mind trick --- this grey looks like the M3 concept grey: (satin silver?)


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *Another ///Marketing mind trick --- this grey looks like the M3 concept grey: (satin silver?)
> [/IMG] *


Chrome Shadow 

It's probably Silver Grey though :dunno:


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

With all these techno gadgets, most of which are worthless I might add, it seems the car is going to suffer from many German gremlins. I for one wouldn't want to see an out of warranty bill for any of thses things. Give me an LSD and Xenons, everything else is for the driver who sits in front of Starbucks, its a joke.


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

How do those headrests work? It apprears that there's a split portion that allows you to bend "wings" out, like on aircraft seats. I kinda like that idea.

Overall, I think the car isn't anywhere near as offensive as the E65, which I've grown to tolerate.


----------



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

Interior detail


----------



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

Interior 1


----------



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

Interior 3


----------



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

Interior 4


----------



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

Interior 5


----------



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

Interior 6


----------



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

Interior 7


----------



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

Interior 8


----------



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

Interior 9


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

I wonder if that shifter can be put in a 6sp 330i?
Overall, the car could've been better or could've been worse (ie 7-series)...


----------



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

Exterior 1


----------



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

Exterior 2


----------



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

Exterior 3


----------



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

Exterior 4


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

dlloyd1975 said:


> *That must be the diesel in the catalog interior shot. Only a 5krpm redline.
> 
> *


Good catch! The hi-res pics confirm (see the fuel gauge) that it's a diesel.


----------



## gr8330 (Mar 31, 2002)

Thanks to all for the good pics :thumbup: My hard-ass stance against the new 5 is starting to soften


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

OMG! :wow: Could they make the kidneys any bigger? :dunno:


----------



## piku (Mar 26, 2003)

The car in general is growing on me. Still not sure about the second hump in the dash and the i-drive. Oh well, I am not in the market for one, but at least gives you a good idea of where the next 3 is heading.


----------



## dlloyd1975 (Sep 8, 2002)

Tanning machine said:


> *Good catch! The hi-res pics confirm (see the fuel gauge) that it's a diesel. *


Too bad they won't bring the diesel to the US. The perf specs at germancarfans.com indicate that the 530d has almost the same performance as the 530i, but with about *double* the fuel economy. In fact, my wife and I would be buying a 320dT or 330dT if they offered them here. As it is we have to settle with the 325iT, which still has pretty decent fuel economy.


----------

